# NEW TITLE and NEW TITLE!!!! Whoo Hoo!!!



## cavon

Finnegan & I have had a very busy and VERY successful spring! I would like to take this opportunity to introduce 

*UKC Alter Champion Bijou's Finnegan Avon CGN, URO1!!!*

We started the spring by earning two legs ( one first place and one second place) of our UKC Rally novice (URO1) title and we completed that title with our third leg, a second place with a score of 94/100 in Buffalo, NY on May 1st. 

Additionally, as of yesterday Finnegan is a UKC Alter Champion!!! Along the way to his title he earned multiple Best in Breed wins, a Group 4th placement, two Group 2nd placements, a Group 1st placement, one Reserve Best in Show and TWO BEST IN SHOW WINS!!!

*I couldn't be more proud of my big red boy!!!*

I want to give a special thank you to our breeder, Laura Turner of Bijou poodles, who has been a constant source of support and encouragement since the day I picked up my pup. No matter what question I asked or how many times I e-mailed her she responded within a few hours. It was Laura who encouraged me to bring Finnegan out to a show and although she was very busy with her own dogs, she made sure that I felt comfortable and gave me fantastic advice and guidance along the way to our titles. She also spent a lot of time taking pictures and videos of Finnegan and I in the ring so I would always have those keepsakes. 

Showing Finnegan has been one of the most exciting and satisfying experiences of my life and I would like to encourage anyone who has thought that they would like to try showing a dog to look into the UKC and try it!! It can be a bit tough when your pup isn't picked the winner, but the fun and friendships and the joy of working with your dog towards a goal is just wonderful!!

I hope you will all share in my excitement!!


----------



## whitepoodles

Cavon:

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS, well done owner/handler.. pat yourself on the back ! 

Your boy is beautiful and the wins well deserved. WOHOOO !


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Congratulations!* I am so delighted for you and your wonderful Finnegan! What an accomplishment to be the owner/handler of a Champion!! 

I know throughout all your diligent and dedicated training you were most deeply concerned with Finnegan enjoying himself, which he clearly did. That boy of yours just never stops smiling! And now I don't think you'll be able to either, as you look at all you've accomplished. 

What a wonderful tribute to Finnegan's breeder! It's absolutely fabulous to hear how supportive, encouraging and helpful she's always been. This shows what a good breeder and a devoted owner can achieve together. 

I am positively tickled pink (_red?_) to know UKC Alter Champion Bijou's Finnegan Avon CGN, URO1 is "in the house" (_your_ house that is!). I want you to know he's taken up residence in my heart, too.

Oh, and if you can't guess...I'm BEYOND excited for you, _I am thrilled to pieces!!_ Please give your Champion a special hug from me. Now go out and celebrate, and don't stop any time soon!


----------



## Olie

You should be very proud to have accomplished what you have. Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## tintlet

Congratulations!!! I LOVE the UKC alter Program!!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!
So happy for you and Finnegan! He is a gorgeous pup! 
I'm the proud owner of a Bijou Standard as well. Huge kudos to you for all your hard work! I am just a "pet" person, but I have learned from this forum how much work goes into showing.:adore:


----------



## Quossum

Wow! What an accomplishment! I'm sure you enjoyed it every step of the way. Okay, maybe not *every* step, because into all show careers some rain must fall (sometimes literally!), but overall, yeah...the accomplishment is worth it.

Love that you can have the dog in a sensible haircut in UKC. There aren't many UKC shows in this area. =(

Congrats! And...so what's next?

--Q


----------



## pudel luv

Yes, Yes ...roll out the RED carpet.

It has been such a pleasure getting to know you and Finnegan 
thru his many accomplishments. 

It is also wonderful to hear the support that you have received from 
Laura of Bijou. It sounds like she has been a fabulous mentor.

Your post was such a joy to read for its sheer enthusiasm.

Sending our love and bravos :congrats:, Toulouse and Lautrec


----------



## Underpants Gnome

GO BIG RED and Crystal too! Oh my goodness, I am so excited and proud for both of you. Nell and Dudley and I wish so much that we could be there giving you a big hug. 

Finnegan may have finished his title, but I suspect that there is more handling in your future Crystal. I may have to send Dudley and Nell out for you to include in the Bijou wave in UKC. Summer in Toronto perhaps?

Oh, and the primping picture is too precious!! Looks like the reality shows of beauty pageants. Well, guess that is kind of what it is, no?


----------



## cavon

Quossum said:


> Congrats! And...so what's next?
> 
> --Q


Well, we will be trying lure coursing May 28/29, then trying to finish our Cdn Assoc of Rally Obedience (CARO) novice title in June, then if we do well at lure coursing in May, we will try to complete the Coursing Aptitude title in July. Then there is a club called the Rare Breeds Club of Southern Ontario that shows alters and we might give that a try and we have just started an agility class so one day we might give that competition a go!!

I just love doing things with my big guy!!!


----------



## cavon

Underpants Gnome said:


> GO BIG RED and Crystal too! Oh my goodness, I am so excited and proud for both of you. Nell and Dudley and I wish so much that we could be there giving you a big hug.
> 
> Finnegan may have finished his title, but I suspect that there is more handling in your future Crystal. I may have to send Dudley and Nell out for you to include in the Bijou wave in UKC. Summer in Toronto perhaps?
> 
> Oh, and the primping picture is too precious!! Looks like the reality shows of beauty pageants. Well, guess that is kind of what it is, no?


I love the primping picture too, my sister and I went into fits of hysterics watching him, I'm surprised I got the shot. then he kept pushing my sister away from the mirror when she was trying to wash her face! What a ham!!

Oh, please do send Dudley and Nell and you come too!! Laura and I are convinced that both of them could earn titles. Or.....You need to hook up with poodlePower BC, Abbotsford is only about 2hrs from you! There are UKC shows in Washington state you know....


----------



## Jessie's Mom

big congrats to *FINNEGAN AND CRYSTAL!!* i am so excited for you. i think this is absolutely wonderful for both you and him. i can only imagine the pride you must feel when you look at your beautiful boy !!! when the time is right, we will get out second spoo and he will be a red male. he will definitely be a registered dog so that we can go for some titles too.

again, crystal...i'm so happy for you. hugs from me and jessie to you and finnegan!!!!!

love you, ann marie


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

A great big congrats to you and Finnegan. Crystal, you should wallow in it and walk around with your chest all puffed up! That is fantabulous! Way to go!!!


----------



## faerie

congratulations!!!!


----------



## Trillium

Congrats. Absolutely wonderful news!!


----------



## 2719

What great news! I notice there is a UKC show in Erin, Ontario. If I can I might go and see how they are. I would love to show my own poodles in a ring that is not full of Handlers. Teddy is a CKC champ...but I could practice with him in the alter ring for UKC and then show one of my girls when I am feeling confident.

Did you clip and groom Finegan yourself? He looks awesome. Again good for you and Finegan!


----------



## Jessie's Mom

ok crystal - you did it. you pushed me to look into getting jessie a CGC - step one. not sure if she could, but i'm doing the work to find out. already eMailed her former trainer and eMailed the local kennel club. waiting for replies from both. we will see....lol


----------



## cavon

truelove, the Erin show is July 22 - 24th and there is also a show in Welland on August 13/14! We will be there doing something for sure!! Even if it is just taking pictures!! You don't need a lot of experience, I had never handled a dog before. I believe you are near London, right? I also believe there are some handling classes offerred around there. If you went to a couple you would be on your way!!!

check out this webpage. this organization also offers Alter classes!

index

No, I don't groom Finnegan myself, I go to 

http://www.rockstarpoodles.ca/iWeb/Rock Star Poodles/Welcome.html

Jessie's Mom - YOU GO GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Trillium

It sure does sound like fun. I've got to say the whole thing no handlers no huge coat to maintain is sure getting me interested. I'll hopefully have puppies this summer but would love to check out one this fall. Do you know if there are any shows in Ontario in the fall and if there are where they are? Thanks!!


----------



## cavon

I believe that there will be a show in Brampton in November, Trillium. It isn't in the UKC event page yet.


----------



## jester's mom

Major Congrats to you and Finnegan. What wonderfully, happy times this had to be for both of you and great achievements. You have every right to be proud! Hope your further endeavors are just as fruitful and fun!!


----------



## outwest

Congratulations! I think it is cool that you can show an altered dog in UKC. I am looking forward to checking out the UKC shows, too! I used to show AKC and I just don't think I can handle that again. The UKC shows sound like so much fun! I miss the dog show people. It is also neat that you have someone else do the grooming, which is what I think I will do if I try UKC.

Awesome pictures of your pretty boy, too! Do they have Grand Champion for altered dogs in UKC or are you going to be in need of a new friend? LOL


----------



## georgiapeach

Congrats - how exciting. I also loved the primping picture!!


----------



## dsp.seeking.standard

He is handsome boy! Congratulations!


----------



## Fond of Poodles

Congratulations Cavon, what a wonderful accomplishment! Two titles! Wow!


----------



## cavon

outwest said:


> Awesome pictures of your pretty boy, too! Do they have Grand Champion for altered dogs in UKC or are you going to be in need of a new friend? LOL


They do have Alter Grand Champion in the UKC, but right now Finnegan is the only Multi color (he has a white patch on his chest) Alter Champion that I know of in our area, so we have no competition to try to earn that title. Hopefully more pet owners will bring their spoos out and we can get back in the ring!!

I also have 3 cats, including a Persion who takes just about as much brushing as Finnegan, so no immediate plans for a new friend, but you never know.....


----------



## whitepoodles

Cavon:

It was great talking to you this eve and I enjoyed our conversation alot. We will continue it tomorrow eve 

I believe you will be a great owner/handler.

Your boy Finnegan is a beautiful red, and one of the nicest I have seen in the Ontario area.

I have no doubt he will excell. I LOVE his headpiece and am so happy for all your accomplishments with him 

Rita also does a fabulous job grooming him. You should really start growing his coat and then show him in conformation. We will be there to root you on.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Crystal...I tried to look Finnegan up on Poodle Pedigree and PHR and cannot find him. Could you send me a link to his pedigree or let me know who his parents are? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Countryboy

I think that 'Whoo Hooo!' is the right word . . or two.  Good for the both of u. Congratulations!


----------



## cavon

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Crystal...I tried to look Finnegan up on Poodle Pedigree and PHR and cannot find him. Could you send me a link to his pedigree or let me know who his parents are? Thanks a bunch!


Finnegan is a neutered dog, so he has not had testing done, Cherie. I only purchsed him as a pet, there was never any intention of him being used as a stud, but the lovely UKC alter program and their acceptance of multi color poodles has given me the opportunity to live out a personal dream!! 

Thank you all for your congratulations and support!!!

Crystal


----------



## whitepoodles

Dear Cavon (Crystal)

I was not aware you have neutered this BEAUTIFUL red boy.. Too bad as you could of ventured into the ring with him. 

I am glad you are realizing your dream with such a quality red who does not only posess beauty but also a wonderful temperament.

I hope to see you at some UKC shows, you will have to let me know when they are so that I and my buddies can cheer you along on your wonderful journey with him.

There trully is no need to forward any pedigrees as you said he is NOT available for stud but is your loving companion and the *RED* that will make you proud. 


If you decide to put him on the database, I will be happy to help you do this.

He merits to be recognized , he is beautiful !


----------



## Keithsomething

I think Cherie was just curious who his parents were not because she wanted to breed to him...I think Cavon has mentioned that hes been altered several times in her past posts and that unfortunately there isn't much competition in her area to get his Altered GrCH

Congratulations Cavon! He looks like a nice boy and I bet it is loads of fun taking him out to the shows!! I know I enjoy just being at shows but having your dog entered must be a completely different feeling!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

whitepoodles said:


> Dear Cavon (Crystal)
> 
> I was not aware you have neutered this BEAUTIFUL red boy.. Too bad as you could of ventured into the ring with him.
> 
> I am glad you are realizing your dream with such a quality red who does not only posess beauty but also a wonderful temperament.
> 
> I hope to see you at some UKC shows, you will have to let me know when they are so that I and my buddies can cheer you along on your wonderful journey with him.
> 
> There trully is no need to forward any pedigrees as you said he is NOT available for stud but is your loving companion and the *RED* that will make you proud.
> 
> 
> If you decide to put him on the database, I will be happy to help you do this.
> 
> He merits to be recognized , he is beautiful !


Crystal...I am sorry for this...Ora: I was asking about Finnegan's pedigree because of the issues in the Leatherstocking dogs. I am fairly certain Finnegan's pedigree will be riddled with Leatherstocking dogs because of where he came from. Bijou's breeding stock is mostly Leatherstocking dogs. Gorky and Spoospirit, both members here, have each had serious health issues with their dogs from Leatherstocking. And I myself was in possession of a Leatherstocking red who is severely epileptic and whose father has hip dysplasia. I would like to see how much LS is in Finnegan's background. Plain and simple. I would not ever entertain using him even if he weren't neutered, regardless of how sweet and nice he is because of the LS I suspect is in his background, the lack of health testing in his background and because of the big mismark on his chest.


----------



## whitepoodles

Humm Keith, Cherie knows who Cavon's dog's sire and dam are.

Cavon actually did mention her beautiful red boy's breeder in one of her posts.

In any case, Crystal your boy is stunning and well deserving of any wins you will put on him.

Way to go girl... Rooting for you and Finnegan.

The Ormar gang


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

whitepoodles said:


> Humm Keith, Cherie knows who Cavon's dog's sire and dam are.
> 
> Cavon actually did mention her beautiful red boy's breeder in one of her posts.
> 
> In any case, Crystal your boy is stunning and well deserving of any wins you will put on him.
> 
> Way to go girl... Rooting for you and Finnegan.
> 
> The Ormar gang


Hummm...if Cherie KNOWS, she wouldn't be asking, would she? I know who his breeder is, but don't know who his parents are.


----------



## cavon

Please, please can we stop this immediately????? 

I have asked for this thread to be removed and my forum account to be closed.


----------



## whitepoodles

Cherie..... 

trully lets allow Cavon to enjoy her boy's winnings and beauty.

She is only a PET person, she wanted a beautiful red, she aproached her breeder and formed a nice relationship with this breeder who has always replied to her inquiries the moment the phone call was placed or email sent. 

Cavon has a good relationship with her breeder and I must ad that Finnegan is one of the prettiest Reds I have seen in a long time. I should know what I am talking about since I am not new to this breed and had my fair share of conformation titlists..... 39 champions to date, in Cda. some in the U.S. and in Europe.

Cavon wishes to enjoy her boy and his nice accomplishments regardless of his lineage, pedigree, mismark, and all the other stuff mentioned in your post above.

She reiterated to us all here that she purchased him as a pet He is healthy todate and I see no reason why she should be immersed in the Leatherstocking lineage or have a conversation started about the genetic mishaps in the LS line.

We ALL have genetic mishaps in our lines. You NOT exempt... so as a member of the PF who wishes to see nice conversations and camaraderie between members regardless from whom they acquired their poodles, I would *kindly* ask you to drop the Leatherstocking conversation and move on to more interesting topics, which may not make Cavon feel uncomfortable.


----------



## whitepoodles

cavon said:


> Please, please can we stop this immediately?????
> 
> *I have asked for this thread to be removed and my forum account to be closed.*




Cavon (Crystal):

Good idea you wish this thread closed ASAP but PLEASE do not close your account. 

You have MANY friends on this forum who enjoy your posts and seeing photos of your lovely boy and enjoy reading all your accomplishments with him

If you close your account it will be a great loss to this forum, so please re-consider


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I agree Cavon. Please do not leave. I will not post any more on this thread. You have every right to be proud of your accomplishments with Finnegan. You are doing something with him that has created a wonderful bond between owner and dog. You both thoroughly enjoy it and you have a lot to be proud of. If his owner is any indication of how his temperament is, then I know he must be a joy to live with and have a spirit that is out of this world. I just wanted to know who his parents are- honestly.


----------



## Trillium

Cavon I enjoy your posts and would hate to see you leave please stick around.


----------



## plumcrazy

Adding my congratulations here, too and hoping we'll see more of Finnegan's achievements in the future!  I'm sure he'll be bringing home more titles and trophies in his career!


----------

